# The Glee Project



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone else been watching the reality show, The Glee Project, on Oxygen?  Really cute and very talented kids -- one of them will get 7 episodes written for them on Glee.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

That sounds awesome!  I'll have to look for it.  I miss Glee.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes! I just discovered it earlier this week and loved it. It is on right now (Friday night) actually on OWN, if you want to check out. I think they are just two episodes in. It airs on new on Sundays. Seems all the good shows are on Sunday night!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Yes! I just discovered it earlier this week and loved it. It is on right now (Friday night) actually on OWN, if you want to check out. I think they are just two episodes in. It airs on new on Sundays. Seems all the good shows are on Sunday night!


Cool that it's repeated tonight, but I'm not familiar with OWN. I really adore these kids. Am very glad that Damian and Ellis are continuing on this week.

Here's the link to the Glee Project website in case anyone is interested: http://thegleeproject.oxygen.com/#fbid=wzXUTunIdSE


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Cool that it's repeated tonight, but I'm not familiar with OWN. I really adore these kids. Am very glad that Damian and Ellis are continuing on this week.
> 
> Here's the link to the Glee Project website in case anyone is interested: http://thegleeproject.oxygen.com/#fbid=wzXUTunIdSE


Opps, I should have said Oxygen Network... OWN is the new Oprah network.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm watching it right now. Some really awesome talent. I think my favorite is Mckynleigh but I have a soft spot for Damian. I think it's the Irish accent.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I watched it for the first time. I liked it but a few seem over confident. They are talented, I just don't always like the over confidence.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't watched more than a couple of previews, and I haven't seen an episode of "Glee".  However I do think Damien has sort of a lead/advantage on the other contestants.  I mean he's already in a professional singing group called "Celtic Thunder".  You can even catch an airing of their last concert special on PBS from time to time.  Some of their songs are good like "Heartland" and their version of "Ireland's Call".  

I'm not a huge "Celtic Thunder" fan and think the group's name sounds rather dumb and looks a bit too much of the "pretty boys cover group", but Damien has been with them since he was a young kid preforming around different countries.  You can see how he has really grown both physically and as a professional singer.  If you like Damien I think you should check out the group, they've got DVDs and CDs out, and I know my library system has them.  I like two members of the group and read their tweets here and there, so I knew Damien (who also has a twitter account) was up for "Glee Project"...and they sound like rather nice guys.

Tris


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, since the winner gets a guest spot on Glee, I do think Damien has a big advantage. He could easily be written in as an exchange student and I think some celtic music is something they have not yet done. 

I actually like this show better than Glee, though I should add, I watch Glee but find a lot of it contrived. I only enjoy a few of the characters but can't stand their teacher... so that I like this show better, is not really saying that much.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I am completely in love with CAMERON!!!! He is just amazing... his voice, so powerful, and it doesn't help that he's cute, too.  He could totally be someone for Quinn... although I have heard that if the winner of The Glee Project is a guy, then he will probably be for Mercedes.. unless he's Alex, of course!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*** Spoiler Alert about The Glee Project ***

I love this show. Last week's vulnerability episode got a bit sappy for me but... still good. 

I think Lindsay needs to go. She is so similar in looks to one of the current Glee actresses that I can't see how she'll work out. I can't believe they sent Emily home after the arguing Lindsay did with Dot. Really? 

My favorites are - Alex, Hannah, and Marrisa. Sorry I'm NOT a fan of Damian. I don't think he's a very good singer. 

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was checking tonight's schedule and they're showing _Theatricality _at 8pm and _Vulnerability _at 9pm. I'm hoping Direct TV got the listing wrong.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was checking tonight's schedule and they're showing _Theatricality _at 8pm and _Vulnerability _at 9pm. I'm hoping Direct TV got the listing wrong.


Ahhh - maybe due to the holiday weekend?

Here is a Cameron video to tide everyone over. He is geeky cuteness!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAyp8iubD2I

Jenna


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was checking tonight's schedule and they're showing _Theatricality _at 8pm and _Vulnerability _at 9pm. I'm hoping Direct TV got the listing wrong.


I am fairly sure that tonight's episode is NOT a new one. Last week when they showed the coming attractions, they said it would air in two weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I am fairly sure that tonight's episode is NOT a new one. Last week when they showed the coming attractions, they said it would air in two weeks.


I just had lunch with my stepgranddaughter and she said they're showing all the episodes starting at 7pm tonight. Guess we have to wait until next week for a new one.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Should we make predictions on who will be eliminated this Sunday on The Glee Project? 

Damian has been in the bottom so many times... hmmm. Has his luck run out?

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Should we make predictions on who will be eliminated this Sunday on The Glee Project?
> 
> Damian has been in the bottom so many times... hmmm. Has his luck run out?
> 
> Jenna


Yes, I think you're right about that. He's not going to make it through another elimination.

By the way, Chord Overstreet will probably not be returning and speculation is that whoever wins The Glee Project will be Mercedes new love interest.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I think you're right about that. He's not going to make it through another elimination.
> 
> By the way, Chord Overstreet will probably not be returning and speculation is that whoever wins The Glee Project will be Mercedes new love interest.


Chord Overstreet isn't being offered a contract as a regular, but they seem to want to keep him on. My understanding is that the ball is now in his court on whether or not this is acceptable to him. Harry Shum, Jr. just got ungraded to a regular, and he's been there longer. I don't think The Glee Project is specifically casting for a Mercedes love interest, so much as the winner will determine the storyline.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Chord Overstreet isn't being offered a contract as a regular, but they seem to want to keep him on. My understanding is that the ball is now in his court on whether or not this is acceptable to him. Harry Shum, Jr. just got ungraded to a regular, and he's been there longer. I don't think The Glee Project is specifically casting for a Mercedes love interest, so much as the winner will determine the storyline.


E.G. if Matheus wins, he could be a love interest for Becky, but Mercedes might just smother the little guy.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*** Spoiler Warning *** 

Any thoughts on last night's show? 
Anyone want to predict the next to go or the winner? 

Me: next to go - Cameron. Winner - Hannah.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was not surprised by the one eliminated last night.  I thought it was time for that person to go.  I'm also ready for Alex, Cameron, Samuel, and Lindsay to go.  I'm hoping Hannah wins the whole thing  I like Damian but I don't think he's going to get it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> *** Spoiler Warning ***
> 
> Any thoughts on last night's show?
> Anyone want to predict the next to go or the winner?
> ...


Camron just doesn't do it for me. I think the reason the casting director is so high on him is they wear the same glasses.  So, yes, I think he'll be next to go. Ryan really doesn't like him all that much.

Now that McKynleigh is gone, I have to go with either Marissa or Hannah for the win. Both have great voices but Hannah is the better performer.

I wasn't disappointed that Matheus went. He over dramatized everything.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Yay Hannah. Marissa has an amazing voice. Cameron will probably get sent home soon - BUT get a record deal out of this. And in my mind, Damian is quite awful. Sorry. His range of songs he can sing is so limited. 

Go Hannah!!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Metheus and his gyrations (sp?) creeped me out.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was happy with last nights results. I really did not like his voice, or personality. I thought he was way too immature and thin skinned for this kind of business. 

I have no ideal who will win... I do think that there is a good chance some of them may get parts even if they don't win. They have announced quite a few of the original cast will be leaving after this year so they will have to be replaced...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I like Cameron, but Ryan Murphy is clearly only keeping him because he's out-numbered. But, it is his call, so I don't see Cameron winning. Also, he needs to make some sort of peace with acting being pretending and that kissing a girl for a role doesn't mean he's cheating. It reminds me of American Idol and Lauren Alaina losing it over the lyrics, "I'm evil." Cameron can be a different character though in a way that a lot of the remaining kids can't.

Marissa was pretty much doing a spot-on Lea Michele imitation in her first duet. Lindsay is Rachel Berry in personality. I adore Hannah, and love the the whole different body types thing, but three big girls? The fans would have a fit. Samuel might be interesting, but his house at Hogwarts would def. be Slytherin. 

I was put off by the continued insistence that Matheus be sexy. I understand the confidence thing, but contrary to what Ryan Murphy kept pushing, this kid didn't fit into that role. 

Alex is gay male Mercedes. Which, cool. The problem is that Mercedes had a diva episode and being a diva is bad, m'kay? I have to think they're setting him up for either a redemption or a face plant. Either there is going to be a tearful scene where he shows humility and maturity, or he's the current villain who will do the walk of shame because of his own choices. Lindsay can also step into the villain role on a moment's notice.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't ever seen a full episode of Glee so this TV program is completely different for me. I think. It's very interesting to hear you all talk about the current actors on the show. 

Could they take Cameron and make him a transfer student from some small farm town? Perhaps throw in the Christian aspect like they mentioned last night?

Michelle - you are spot on about Metheus and the sexy thing. I think he would have done so much better if they stomped that out from the beginning. But... still glad he's out. 

Who are we forgetting... Damian. Could he be the new actor for the show. It's almost too easy. A foreign exchange student.

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> I haven't ever seen a full episode of Glee so this TV program is completely different for me. I think. It's very interesting to hear you all talk about the current actors on the show.
> 
> Could they take Cameron and make him a transfer student from some small farm town? Perhaps throw in the Christian aspect like they mentioned last night?
> 
> ...


I like Damian. He's cute and he has that Irish accent. He was with Celtic Thunder so he's got some musical background, but I don't think he's strong enough to stand out on Glee.

I agree there shouldn't be three fat girls on Glee because that storyline has already been done. And yes, Diva/Mercedes, Gay/Kurt has also been done. I don't think anyone should have to follow Kurt. Marissa's the pretty girl and Quinn isn't leaving. Lindsay is too close to Santana and she's not leaving either. Either Damian or Cameron _might _be able to replace Finn.

Samuel is the only standout as far as a character is concerned and I think he's got the acting chops. He can sing and dance, too. Just wish he'd lose the nose ring.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Samuel might be interesting, but his house at Hogwarts would def. be Slytherin.


My favorite is still Damian, but I think Samuel is going to win for the reason Michelle mentioned -- definitely a dark edge to him that will appeal to Twilight fans.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> My favorite is still Damian, but I think Samuel is going to win for the reason Michelle mentioned -- definitely a dark edge to him that will appeal to Twilight fans.


The girls on twitter are crazy about him and I'm sure the producers keep an eye on those things. I think they also have voting on the website, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

SPOILERS- READ AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!





i have absolutely no idea why they kicked Marissa off the show. In my opinion, she was one of the best singers.... and Cameron, although I loved him before, is kinda like Mckynleigh, without much emotion. And River Deep, Mountain High was just a train wreck in my opinion. Not Lindsay, Cameron. He was losing it.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree.


Spoiler



I was surprised it wasn't Cameron. I guess they thought they can find more pretty and talented girls since boys are harder to find?



When my son was involved in musical theater, he got a lot of attention simply because he was an attractive male. There were about 10 girls to each boy.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm on Twitter and cruise the #TheGleeProject group during the show. All of the love is for Cameron and Samuel.

He's good enough for a record deal. Not sure he's made for Glee though. I've shared this link before but in case some of you missed it. This video shows he has talent. But he's too flat as an actor. (Cameron, stick to singing.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAyp8iubD2I He reminds me of Jason Meraz or Jack Johnson.

I was completely bummed when they sent you know who home. UGH.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it is obvious that the two guys are Cameron fans as that challenge was created to allow him to sing his own song and to try and convince RM that he was worthy...



Spoiler



I knew Marissa was going home for sure as soon as she opened her mouth and said she thought she was safe... she was over confident and her solo was weak. And when Ryan said she was "like a lot of pretty girls that could be a love interest"... (or something to that effect) I knew she was a gonner. The last thing you want to be in his eyes is ordinary.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok... just finished watching...


Spoiler



A tiny rant here... I am so glad Cameron is gone. I found his inability to separate his personal beliefs from acting very frustrating. Why are you trying out for a tv show then? I also thought Damian did a wonderful job with Danny Boy, I cried (it is one of my all time favs) I do not know what planet that producer lives on but he really got that one wrong imo. So thank goodness Cameron stuck to his nature and did what he wanted to do. I could not believe he tried to talk him to staying and would have let go of a kid that did really wanted to be there! WTF!

Ok... I feel better... oh and if they released his version of Danny Boy on itunes, I would buy it.

Loving Hannah by the way, but I don't think she will win Damian's heart by grossing him out...


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Ok... just finished watching...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm right there with you. I find that the one that chose to leave (I won't put the name here in case someone hasn't seen it) to be a form of manipulation. I just don't like that. Let the ones that really want it have the chance. I agree that the one the Ryan Murphy said would have gone did a great job and is always trying to do exactly what is asked. I don't agree with Ryan's choice of which one should have gone.

I really really like Hanna too. I'm so hoping she makes it to the finals. She works very hard, she knows her weaknesses and tries really hard to give them what they want. She deserves to be there. I think she should have won the homework assignment this week. She has my vote!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Ok... just finished watching...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Everything you just said. My husband didn't like


Spoiler



Damian's


performance either. I was sitting there with goosebumps and he had the opposite reaction. And then they all agreed ... with my husband. What's up with that?



Spoiler



Cameron is a cute kid, but the whole unwillingness to understand that acting means being someone other than yourself is ... why would Ryan Murphy even pursue him at that point? I think the problem is that he has teenage hormones and those convictions that he acts so secure in are hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ryan hasn't liked him from the beginning. Why now all of a sudden? Drama factor, of course. But


Spoiler



Cameron


 made the right decision for himself. Besides, he really can't act or dance.

I didn't like Danny Boy, either. It wasn't Damian's voice that I didn't like. It was the way he phrased it. Kind of threw it off for me.

Did anybody catch Samuel


Spoiler



playing the Christian card?


 Don't tell me that wasn't scripted afterwards. I think he's the winner anyway.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, the more I think about the more I feel like the whole last bit


Spoiler



with Ryan going into Cameron's dressing room and esp the drama (not) of him crossing out Damian's name seemed staged and scripted... It has lost a lot of its authenticity to me. I agree that Samuel may win but that all depends if Ryan likes him. If we believe he does not even know anything about them till they end up in the bottom 3. He is the only one now who hasn't and like Marissa, if Ryan is not an immediate fan that could work against him.



::sigh:: I am getting _way_ too caught up in this show!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think


Spoiler



Cameron is that good of an actor to pull off a staged conversation and exit.


 Ha ha. Maybe I'm wrong.



Spoiler



I wish he would have left eariler


 and saved Marissa. GRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Jenna


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha! You may be right!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, I have to admit I think I have developed a _wee_ crush on this boy... rather age inappropriate I know but I have always been a
sucker for leprechauns! 

Oh, I am even following him on twitter!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Ok, I have to admit I think I have developed a _wee_ crush on this boy... rather age inappropriate I know but I have always been a
> sucker for leprechauns!
> 
> Oh, I am even following him on twitter!


Yes, Damian is adorable. Him and McKynleigh were my faves from the beginning.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Ok, I have to admit I think I have developed a _wee_ crush on this boy... rather age inappropriate I know but I have always been a
> sucker for leprechauns!
> 
> Oh, I am even following him on twitter!


You just want to get a hold of his lucky charms ... because they're magically del, um, never mind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> You just want to get a hold of his lucky charms ... because they're magically del, um, never mind.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

As a Buffy-Geek, I demand the proper reprimand:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> As a Buffy-Geek, I demand the proper reprimand:


Consider yourself Buffy-manded.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

After checking out all the celtic clips on you tube and comments by teenage girls, I realize he is kind of the Justin Bieber of Ireland! There are some funny ones when he was just 14... before his voice changed for the better. He has to have a lot more performing experience than the other contestants... it almost does not seem fair? Though, the celtic style is bit strange and stiff and this boy can not dance a lick.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Everything you just said. My husband didn't like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I finally had a chance to watch this tonight and I'm in total agreement with the posts above.

And I agree, Cuechick. Damian is adorable


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*** Spolier Alert for those that know my favorite ***

I just have one thing to say after last night's episode - I'm not watching anymore.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll keep watching, but I know what you're saying.



Spoiler



It's hard to really root for any of the remaining kids or imagining rooting for them on Glee. As soon as Alex brought up his dad, I groaned 'cause I knew he wasn't leaving. I'm hoping next week's surprise is about Marissa coming back since the rumor is that Ryan Murphy regretted cutting her.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm wondering if they said that just so fans of eliminated contestants would tune back in. 

??


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> *** Spolier Alert for those that know my favorite ***
> 
> I just have one thing to say after last night's episode - I'm not watching anymore.


I almost feel the same way. I was really hoping that the one they sent home last night would have won the whole thing. I really don't care which one they pick now. I'm done with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't believe I forgot to watch last night. I didn't tune in until the last 15 minutes. Shocking. We all know who should have gone home and after Ryan's comments to her, I thought for sure she was a goner. I can't see anyone rooting for her either. 

Does it seem like the one who wins the homework assignment is usually the one to go home? It also seems to me that with five contestants left, they should have had a bottom two, not a bottom three.

So now Samuel is the new Christian. I still say he's going to win. He stands out from the other contestants, but not because he's better than the others. Damian's got the super cuteness factor going and Alex can belt it out when he's on his game. I think they're keeping Lindsay around for the drama. We've all seen these reality shows where a contestant is clearly not the best pick but sticks around to the end. Kenley on PR leaps immediately to mind.

I'll watch until the end. It's a pretty good show and we get to see the Glee cast each week. It would be cool if they brought Lea in for the finale.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I might feel the same if my fav went home... the one who went is my 2nd fav so I got really teary.


Spoiler



I did think it was not likely she would win since the show already has two "big" girls and RM seems to see everyone as a "type"... once the type slot is full, why cast another ...

I rarely find the my fav wins... I don't dislike Lindsey as many seem too but I find her a bit boring... I am not a fan of Samuel, I find his eyes creepy and his personality lacking...

I think Alex will probably go home next... if left to the fans, I have no doubt Damian would win.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Spoiler



Damian, perhaps as a foreign exchange student? They haven't done that yet and it could fit in with the 7 episode run.


 I really don't want to see Lindsey win I think she is totally fake and not believable at all.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I finally got to watch it tonight and was very surprised.



Spoiler



Hannah is so special, and I don't understand why it wasn't Samuel


 but then I think he'll win even though I'm not rooting for him.

I read that next season on Glee, Lynch's character is going to have a new arch enemy and the rumors are that the winner here will be that character. Which of the remaining four can stand up to her as a nemesis? I think Damian would be darling -- she can make leprechaun cracks.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> I'm wondering if they said that just so fans of eliminated contestants would tune back in.
> 
> ??


I think they're having Cameron come back.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I still say Marissa.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm - after seeing a couple more previews (I'm not watching America's Next Top Model again.... nope, not. It's just on in the background as I clean... really.) my new prediction is they are going to eliminate two people this Sunday. Then the finale will be between a remaining two.

Jenna


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

You can vote for your fan favorite here!

I do have a sick feeling that (don't read if you do not like theory based predictions)


Spoiler



that Damian is not going to make the final. I follow him on twitter (yeah, I'm a geek!) and he tweeted that he just flew back to Ireland. Since filming for the new glee season starts really soon, next week I think. That makes me concerned. However maybe it is just a quick visit before he comes back to start his role? ....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> You can vote for your fan favorite here!
> 
> I do have a sick feeling that (don't read if you do not like theory based predictions)
> 
> ...


That's okay. I stated that Pasha and Anya couldn't possibly be all stars on sytycd this season because they were both in Burn the Floor. Guess who were all stars? Pasha on three shows and Anya on one. Oh, and Mark was tweeting about being in Taiwan and now he's showing up this week.

what they tweet doesn't seem to mean much.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tonight's episode made me really happy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Tonight's episode made me really happy


Darn. I was watching reruns of sytycd 6 and forgot to tune in. I'll watch it sometime today.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was happy too but would not have cared much if any but Damian had gone... I kind of hate Samuel.. he has a good voice but he seems really phony to me.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I completely agree on Samuel.  It felt as though he'd say or do anything to stay in the running.

I still adore Damian and hope he wins 

From the comments the writers made on the show, it sounds like all of them have good shots at appearing on Glee, whether or not they win.  It is nice to think that some eliminated contestants could end up on Glee (Hannah, for one).


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it makes sense, some of the current cast has to move on and graduate and these kids are very talented and have already built up a fan base so why not...?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

For all you Damian fans... this is pretty cute...Glee project blog


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> For all you Damian fans... this is pretty cute...Glee project blog


That was totally cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a hint of who the winner is. No names but still in spoiler tags.



Spoiler



A guy wins so at least we know it's not Lindsay.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Very excited about the show tonight... and hoping the winner has a heavy irish accent !


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Me, too, Cuechick!!

Have dinner planned to finish up before the show starts


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rooting for Damian but I still think Samuel is going to win. 

I missed last week but I'm watching it now.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoiler



Oh wow! yay!!! I did not expect that but it makes so much sense I could see them all on the show....!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! yay!!! I did not expect that but it makes so much sense I could see them all on the show....!


I absolutely agree!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! yay!!! I did not expect that but it makes so much sense I could see them all on the show....!


YES! I about had a heart attack.

Damian's final performance was the best he's ever done. Alex gives me goosebumps when he sings in drag. It just brings something out in him.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

that was awesome, I was clapping and cheering (all by myself) watching the show. Now It makes it even harder to wait for the season to start for Glee.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> that was awesome, I was clapping and cheering (all by myself) watching the show. Now It makes it even harder to wait for the season to start for Glee.


I was clapping and cheering, too, when


Spoiler



they told Damian he won, too.


 It was awesome. It seemed to me that


Spoiler



Alex was spewing a little sour grapes.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I liked it. I think it was a good decision all the way around.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> that was awesome, I was clapping and cheering (all by myself) watching the show.


Me too! LOL!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it will actually make the new season even more interesting since we all invested in this process. I was kind of over Glee to be honest but now I am excited about it again.I am curious to see if any of the non-top 4 will get written in. I would love to see Hannah or Cameron on the show too...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was clapping and cheering, too, when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's exactly when I was cheering, and I agree with you on the other statement. I saw the Glee Movie yesterday and I can tell you that I have not lost my interest in this program at all and this season can't start soon enough for me. I needs me some Glee!!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well last night I downloaded 4 Celtic Thunder songs featuring Damian! If you have not done so you can check them out on youtube first... I ❤ those traditional irish ballads!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be sure to check them out!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> That's exactly when I was cheering, and I agree with you on the other statement. I saw the Glee Movie yesterday and I can tell you that I have not lost my interest in this program at all and this season can't start soon enough for me. I needs me some Glee!!!


How was the movie? I thought about seeing it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Well last night I downloaded 4 Celtic Thunder songs featuring Damian! If you have not done so you can check them out on youtube first... I ❤ those traditional irish ballads!


Thanks for the suggestion.

I'm listening to Damian singing that old Neil Sedaka song ... _Puppy Love_ ... at age 14. What a beautifully full voice he had at that age and what a ham. Considering his final performance, I'd say he was holding back throughout the competition and we're going to see a different Damian on Glee.

Looking at the list of his songs, he really liked Neil Sedaka. And listen to him sing _Danny Boy_ the way he really can.

Watching some of Samuel, too. He's a very talented guitar player.

I think what I really liked about The Glee Project is we got some really good music and performances, which is why I love Glee, along with a bit of drama and competition.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Resurrecting this topic for the 2012 season.

I just watched the first two episodes and I'm enjoying it just as much as I did last year.

Shannon stood out for me from the beginning, but I think that's because she reminds me of "Ivy" on _Smash_. None of the guys have really popped out at me, yet.

I sort of hoped


Spoiler



Tyler would be eliminated, but I understand why they are keeping him.


 And I totally understood why they eliminated


Spoiler



Dani


 in the second episode.


Spoiler



She's too girl next door and has no real quirks that Ryan can exploit.



Looking forward to the third episode. I'm watching it on Oxygen's website.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched Episode #3. Vulnerability. They did it on bullying. I've got to say it was the most realistic and well-acted video they've ever done in two seasons.



Spoiler



Surprised they all got called back, but I think they did that once last season, too.



I'm beginning to like Charlie.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

These kids are so ridiculous. They undoubtedly have real pain, but most of them seem to have their scripted topic that they return to whenever the camera is on them, and it cheapens the whole thing.

One example:

The theme is Sexuality. What's-her-name will have to share how she is Muslim and a horndog, both, together. It's also why she is vulnerable, what makes her different, and she must shoulder the plight of not being allowed tampons, all while she makes out with two different boys in 5 minutes. 

It just feels cynical and dishonest, and like we're learning nothing new, because nothing breaks through the reiteration of their selling point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> These kids are so ridiculous. They undoubtedly have real pain, but most of them seem to have their scripted topic that they return to whenever the camera is on them, and it cheapens the whole thing.
> 
> One example:
> 
> ...


I always hate the _drama_ with these shows. Ryan has to have some personality quirk or issue to write about. Probably scripts for TGP, too.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so disappointed. As of last week's show, all the kids I most liked are now gone. Not sure I'll be watching again  This is nothing like last year when I really cared about the kids.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> I'm so disappointed. As of last week's show, all the kids I most liked are now gone. Not sure I'll be watching again  This is nothing like last year when I really cared about the kids.


I see what you mean.

My disappointment is in how they used the two winners from last year, especially Damian. Lyndsay and Alex had more time in the spotlight than Damian and Sam.



Spoiler



Tyler's rendition of _Smile _started out giving me goosebumps until he went falsetto. Bad choice to keep changing up like that. And he really is rather bland. Ryan seems to need that external inspiration to write rather than creating a character from the ground up.



Can you just see Charlie trying to take over the Glee Club from Mr. Schue?


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL! Yes, on Charlie trying to take over the Glee Club  Now _that_ would have been worth watching!



Spoiler



I can't help thinking Ryan made a BIG mistake in letting Charlie go.



I also agree with you on Damian and Sam.

The recent Sexuality episode of Glee Project made me uncomfortable. I don't like seeing kids being sexualized, especially beyond their comfort levels, and it certainly felt that way to me. They are in a competition and the unspoken message seemed to be that they had to behave in the way wanted--or they wouldn't remain.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can you just see Charlie trying to take over the Glee Club from Mr. Schue?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> LOL! Yes, on Charlie trying to take over the Glee Club  Now _that_ would have been worth watching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lily looked so phony in that episode. She does make me miss Lauren. 



Spoiler



I hadn't seen the ep where Charlie gets eliminated. I watch it on the website and It's not up yet. Yes, Ryan did make a big mistake.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gertie:


Spoiler



Sorry I gave it away!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Gertie:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No problem. I usually cheat and look it up ahead of time.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Watched tenacity last night.  I thought that the right person went home.  I did not like when he walked back out after the "save" performances.  I also felt that doing the video over and over and over just because of one fault was tedious.  I understand the tenacity thing, but it bordered on cruel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodness, I've been forgetting to watch it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah, The Glee Project! I keep thinking this season has just started. I think that's because I feel no attachment at all to any of the contenders.

BTW for fans of Damian from last season, if you're interested you can follow Audio Booth Derry (Facebook link) (Twitter link) - a recording studio in his home town of Derry, Northern Ireland; he's an investor in the studio. They just opened, and are in the process of recording lots of local talent.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't know if anyone is still watching, but it is down to the final three.  Who do you think it will be?  Who do you hope it will be?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Don't know if anyone is still watching, but it is down to the final three. Who do you think it will be? Who do you hope it will be?


Dang, I keep forgetting to watch it. Who are the final three?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gertie, the final three are


Spoiler



Blake, Ally and Aylin. I am not at all surprised by who made it to the final three.


My daughter and I somehow missed the episode on Romanticality and don't have it recorded. (My husband has gotten in the habit of recording several shows at once so he can flip between shows and apparently he cancelled our recording of The Glee Project. ARG.)I can't find anywhere online where we can watch that episode either. : (
Hulu says because of licensing restrictions it won't be available for a month and itunes and Amazon neither one have it either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Gertie, the final three are
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Looks like you can see them here.

http://www.ovguide.com/tv_season/the-glee-project-season-2-221391

I'm pretty far behind, so I think I'll be running a marathon from now to catch up. I haven't tried to watch the eps from this site yet, so I hope they show up.

ETA: Nope. the links aren't valid. And The Oxygen website only has through episode 4. Bummer.


----------

